# R33 GTR seats



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a guy that can source either some R32 or R33 GTR seats for me, GREAT! The bad news is that I don't know how the R33 mounts, if I do the same extension as on the R32's or if I need new rails or not. The R33's seems like a nicer looking seat but has anyone sat in R33's? I've sat in the R32's and they are sweeet! Anyone from Japan or Australia probably has had more exposure but I'm open to anything right now!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

little240boy said:


> I have a guy that can source either some R32 or R33 GTR seats for me, GREAT! The bad news is that I don't know how the R33 mounts, if I do the same extension as on the R32's or if I need new rails or not. The R33's seems like a nicer looking seat but has anyone sat in R33's? I've sat in the R32's and they are sweeet! Anyone from Japan or Australia probably has had more exposure but I'm open to anything right now!


The R32 seats are nice. All GTR seats look better than the S13 seats. With both seats you will need the rails, and you will need to mount them in your car yourself.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

I would probably have a source for these. Anybody have some pics?

Thanks


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

oh and hey i may be interested in getting the stockers from anyof you guys that have/are swapping to different seats pm me


----------

